# NT/but funny



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.commercialsihate.com/harbor-freight-tools-ad-flyer-parody_topic13849.html


I like the gardenhose/extensioncord combo!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for that post.DAMN funny.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man that was great. Thanks.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! Susan could use the nail straightener, but how 'bout something for the nails with heads on the wrong end?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If I could get my hands on some newsprint paper that I could run through my printer, I'd print a couple dozen of those and sneak them into the stack of flyers at the front door of the local HFT store just to see what would happen.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay! I think i have most of those tools!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

That was wonderful! Thanks for posting that. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Particularly funny to me, since just last Wednesday, HF finally charged my credit card the $12.51 for a little replacement part I ordered on June 26th. I'm hoping I'll actually be able to use my compressor again next summer. Maybe. 

JackM 

The last Customer Disservice person I talked to said there are 34 other people waiting for the same part, so I can see why there wouldn't be any rush.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, did you order the extension cord with the build in condensate drain? 

Manfred


----------

